# Ansomone Hgh



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I am not going to post any prices so please don't delete as this is a genuine question.

Is this faked quite alot as I have never been able to get it? But now a source with good rep I know has it, the weird thing is, they have 40iu of ansomone as quite abit cheaper then a 36iu geno pen and alot cheaper then a 30iu nord pen

Should I be thinking fake here or what? Or is ansomone usually cheaper? Just weird the way this is pharma vs pharma.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is cheaper and although Pharma it is eastern pharma not western, this is why the difference in the price.........believe me Ansomone is good but it is not imo as good as a decent western pharma product.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

using 40iu Ansomones myself and its potent! Infact i get more CTS sides with the Ansomones than the Pfizer pens. And yes the somones are cheaper.

if you go onto the Ansomone official website theres a page telling you how to spot fakes. http://www.ankebio.com/english/ansomone.asp

Legit; the seal on the box once peeled off leaves a 17 digit security code thats printed ON THE BOX, and not on a sticky label.

also, the vials on legits say Flip Off on the lids, fakes apparently say Ansomone.

http://www.ansomone.cn/ansomone.asp?third_id=4 100iu Ansomone pictured.

hope that helps


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it not abit odd that a pharma company needs to put up something on their website of how to notice fakes? Surely if you get this on prescription which is the only way legally you would only get legitimate gear from the pharmacy anyway? I can understand generics doing that as they're obviously made for gym goings, competitors etc, I just don't see what the point of a legitimate company is in doing that when they're only made for people with GH deficiency, its like they know guys like us are going to buy them from a 3rd party and they're warning us lol. Just shows how dodgy these Asians really are lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SSJay said:


> Is it not abit odd that a pharma company needs to put up something on their website of how to notice fakes? Surely if you get this on prescription which is the only way legally you would only get legitimate gear from the pharmacy anyway? I can understand generics doing that as they're obviously made for gym goings, competitors etc, I just don't see what the point of a legitimate company is in doing that when they're only made for people with GH deficiency, its like they know guys like us are going to buy them from a 3rd party and they're warning us lol. Just shows how dodgy these Asians really are lol.


can see your point but you have to remember whether its prescription or not everything is available if you know the right people, theyre probably just covering themselves and if theyre products do find theyre way to the black market then at least they've made profit lol.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> can see your point but you have to remember whether its prescription or not everything is available if you know the right people, theyre probably just covering themselves and if theyre products do find theyre way to the black market then at least they've made profit lol.


Yeah while saving their reputation I guess.

So do you prefer the ansomones to the geno's mate?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes these are faked. Ive see the fake 100iu Kits.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SSJay said:


> Yeah while saving their reputation I guess.
> 
> So do you prefer the ansomones to the geno's mate?


exactly. Quite a few other pharma companies do similar things, like Norma, they have UV security holgrams no visible to the naked eye.

i ran a pfizer @ 3iu/0.9ml EOD for a month, 36iu. Got the deep dreams and reduced DOMs and lift in sense of well being, stronger CTS sides than the hyges i was using beforehand. I was able to get a box of the 40iu Ansomones, thought id try 4iu ED to see what they were like, lasted 2 days but had to stop lol. CTS crippled me, more so than the sides from the Pfizers. Since then ive carried on using the Ansomones over the Pfizers. Seem more potent, and cheaper.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> exactly. Quite a few other pharma companies do similar things, like Norma, they have UV security holgrams no visible to the naked eye.
> 
> i ran a pfizer @ 3iu/0.9ml EOD for a month, 36iu. Got the deep dreams and reduced DOMs and lift in sense of well being, stronger CTS sides than the hyges i was using beforehand. I was able to get a box of the 40iu Ansomones, thought id try 4iu ED to see what they were like, lasted 2 days but had to stop lol. CTS crippled me, more so than the sides from the Pfizers. Since then ive carried on using the Ansomones over the Pfizers. Seem more potent, and cheaper.


I bought a geno pen yesterday, but your post has made me want to try the ansomones now aswell lol, so just bought a 40iu pack, I'll try the pen first and then move onto the ansomones, really looking forward to them


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SSJay said:


> I bought a geno pen yesterday, but your post has made me want to try the ansomones now aswell lol, so just bought a 40iu pack, I'll try the pen first and then move onto the ansomones, really looking forward to them


you can check the box code on theyre website.

quickest way to check if legit is to look at the vial lids, legit say Flip Off.

also, it takes ages for the powder to break down. Sometimes over 30mins, even had to leave it longer sometimes. Mix and throw back in the fridge for 45mins or so.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Bumping this thread as looking at getting hold of some myself, source is highly rated in the UK.

Still g2g?


----------

